# dlink dsl 2750u storage service (usb) problem (cant acess)



## deadlly (Sep 27, 2012)

router dlink dsl 2750u

i am having problem accessing the usb storage via storage service

i have followed many tutorial and have followed all the steps still getting no where

this problem occurs very recently previously i have been accessing the data via

from browser

file://192.168.1.1/u_disk/usb1_1/


and from explorer 

using \\192.168.1.1\u_disk\usb1_1\


now both the process dont work 





pls help i cant access the usb pen drive attached on the back of router 




but interestingly enough i can aces it from the android phone using an app (es explorer)


desperately need some help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a PC issue, not a router or network issue, if your can access the drive via your phone.


----------



## deadlly (Sep 27, 2012)

no not pc issue i also have same problem with my laptop 

both running win 7 

which worked earlier 

so no pc issue i think


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Is this a wired or wireless issue? Have you tried accessing the USB storage device using both connections.

Please try a different computer and see if you can replicate the issue or not.


----------



## deadlly (Sep 27, 2012)

tried 2 different laptop over wireless and wired also 

tried with my desktop with wire no success


:banghead::banghead:


----------

